# تثخين خلطة الصابون



## commando (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من السادة اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الصابو ن السائل ان يضع حل لمشكلتى التى تتلخص فى الاتى انا عملت كمية من الصابون السائل ولكن للاسف طلعت خفيفة مع انى حطيت كيس ملح بس طلع خفيف وبالاتصال بالبائع اللى اشتربت منه المكونات بتاعة الصابون قالى حط كيس ملح تانى وحطيت بس حصل حاجة غريبة الصابون لونه بقى ابيض زى اللبن وبرده ما تقلش وحطيت عليه كيس بولى مسك وتقل شوية بس اللون زى ما هو ومفيش شفافية خالص اعمل هل اضع اى حاجة تانى ولا اعمل ايه وشكراااااااا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 مارس 2010)

حطيت كمية السلفونك كم


----------



## commando (14 مارس 2010)

4 كيلوووو والتكسابون نصف كيلو


----------



## commando (14 مارس 2010)

بص يا سيدى 30 لتر ماء 4 كيلو سلفونيك 
صودا كاوية مش فاكر اد ايه سلفات صوديوم 1/8 كيلو شوية بولى


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (14 مارس 2010)

ياأخي الملح سلاح ذو حدين 
و الزايد أخو الناقص 
المهم أنو الملح إذا زاد عن الحد المطلوب تفرط التركيبة و تصليحها شغلة طويلة
دوما الملح يرافق التكسابون 
كل خلطة تحوي 500 غ تكسابون سواء سائل الجلي (الذي يرافقه سلفونك)أوسائل اليدين (بدون السلفونك)
أضيف له 100 غ كلوريد الصوديوم 
أحله في مقدار الماء وأضيفه بالتدريج على التكسابون ( والمواد الأخرى )مع التحريك المستمر
تطلع معي الخلطة ثقيلة وممتازة بدون رافعات لزوجة أخرى
أحيانا إذا كنت ضايف شي يخفف القوام
أجري اختبارا على كمية قليلة في كأس أنقط ... نقط من محلول ملحي مركز إذا ثقل فالخلطة تحتاج ملح
وإلا أعيد الاختبار بإضافة نقط من الماء (أحيانا يكفي الماء) وهذا حدث معي كثيرا


----------



## commando (14 مارس 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> ياأخي الملح سلاح ذو حدين
> و الزايد أخو الناقص
> المهم أنو الملح إذا زاد عن الحد المطلوب تفرط التركيبة و تصليحها شغلة طويلة
> دوما الملح يرافق التكسابون
> ...


 
يا اخى شكرا على ردك اكيد الملح هو اللى عمل كده بس ما فيش حل الصابون يعتبر باظ منى هل ارميه ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## العجمىى (14 مارس 2010)

commando قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو من السادة اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الصابو ن السائل ان يضع حل لمشكلتى التى تتلخص فى الاتى انا عملت كمية من الصابون السائل ولكن للاسف طلعت خفيفة مع انى حطيت كيس ملح بس طلع خفيف وبالاتصال بالبائع اللى اشتربت منه المكونات بتاعة الصابون قالى حط كيس ملح تانى وحطيت بس حصل حاجة غريبة الصابون لونه بقى ابيض زى اللبن وبرده ما تقلش وحطيت عليه كيس بولى مسك وتقل شوية بس اللون زى ما هو ومفيش شفافية خالص اعمل هل اضع اى حاجة تانى ولا اعمل ايه وشكراااااااا


 اخى الحبيب انا حادخل بطريقة العملية عالطول 
اقسم البرميل على اثنين او الكمية الا انت عامل فيها وبعدين زاود واحد من الاثنين ماء ونحاول نرجعه لاصله باضافة الماء عليه حتلاحظ كل متضع الماء يرجع للونه الطبيعى وسوف تزال التغبيش باذن الله المرحل القادمة تحاول ان تضع خامات اخرى حسب حجم البرمل الا زاوده بالماء من سلفونيك وتعادله بالصودا ph وبعدين ضع اللون المناسب والرئحة وافعل فالثانى كذلك


----------



## العجمىى (14 مارس 2010)

*وتلك طريقة لك اخى وهنا فالطريقه مبتعملش تغبيش للصابون
الصابون الزيت او الاصفرو الازرق
بتجيب برميل 120 لتر بتملؤا بالماء تقريبا 80 لتر ثم تضع 10كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد ثم تضع الصودا السائلة حتى تعادل بورقةph حتى تكون اصفر مخضر وبعدين هات بستلة اوبرميل صغير وضع 20 لتر ماء ثم ضع 2 كيلو ديكسابون وتركهم يوم بحاله حتيجى حتلقى ساح مع الميه بعدين تحطهم على البرميل 120 لتر ثم تضع نصف كيلو ملح شامبو حتلقى الصابون ثقيل وشفاف بس كل حاجة متنساش التقليب لانه مفيد جداااااااااااااااا وبعدين اللون الاصفر اوالازرق الهو البريل الشعبى بس زود الجلسرين والرئحة والليمون وحتلاقى الصابون ثقيل *
وجميل وشفاف​


----------



## سلمان البديري (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لاترمي كمية السائل المصنع لديك بل يمكن اصلاحه باضافة ضعف الكمية ماء لكي يرجع لك اللون والشفافية


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hany hady (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
يمكنك عمل كمية اخرة وبعد الانتهاء منها بس بدون ان تحط ملح عليها ضعها فى برميل يسع الكميتين وضع الصابون الى عندك عليها وقلبهم جيدا
وهذة اسهل طريقة لتصليحة
ارجو ان اكون افتك​


----------



## K.ELSHERBINY (28 ديسمبر 2010)

commando قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو من السادة اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الصابو ن السائل ان يضع حل لمشكلتى التى تتلخص فى الاتى انا عملت كمية من الصابون السائل ولكن للاسف طلعت خفيفة مع انى حطيت كيس ملح بس طلع خفيف وبالاتصال بالبائع اللى اشتربت منه المكونات بتاعة الصابون قالى حط كيس ملح تانى وحطيت بس حصل حاجة غريبة الصابون لونه بقى ابيض زى اللبن وبرده ما تقلش وحطيت عليه كيس بولى مسك وتقل شوية بس اللون زى ما هو ومفيش شفافية خالص اعمل هل اضع اى حاجة تانى ولا اعمل ايه وشكراااااااا


اضف كميه من الماء وان شاء الله هيرجع لون الصابون زي ماكان


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

